# Westinghouse Refrigerator Pitcher



## richd77 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi all, new to the site. And first post. I’m in western PA. I really just got into bottling collecting and dump digging about a month ago. While searching a recent public dump site find (actually on my uncles property) I came across this Westinghouse pitcher. First day at the dump I found the pitcher itself but ran out of time to keep digging. Went back 5 days later and about an hour in I found the lid to it. No where near where I found it to begin with. Really excited about it. It cleaned up very nice.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 20, 2020)

That's a nice find!  Might be worth something too, that art deco era stuff is quite popular right now.


----------



## richd77 (Jan 21, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice find!  Might be worth something too, that art deco era stuff is quite popular right now.


Thanks! I seen them on eBay for $20-$40. After researching, I found out they made slightly different designs for different areas of the country they were sold in.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Jan 28, 2020)

Can we see a picture of that ACL Soda Water bottle too ?
Thanks  !


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome to the site richhd77. I'm in the same area as you. That pitcher was back when Westinghouse made all sorts of things! Makes you wonder why someone didn't want it.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 28, 2020)

Excellent looking pitcher, Rich! It reminds me of a 50s style glass and the powder blue glaze is an amazing color.


----------



## richd77 (Jan 29, 2020)

HouTxSoda said:


> Can we see a picture of that ACL Soda Water bottle too ?
> Thanks  !



Absolutely HouTxSoda, here ya go.


----------



## richd77 (Jan 29, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Welcome to the site richhd77. I'm in the same area as you. That pitcher was back when Westinghouse made all sorts of things! Makes you wonder why someone didn't want it.



I asked myself that, if they have stuff away like that today when you bought something I’d be keeping it


----------

